# [BSoD] STOP: 0xF4 (0x3, ...)



## NTICompass (Jul 9, 2009)

I am running Windows Vista Business x64 SP2. After rebooting, I got a BSoD. It went a little something like this:
STOP: 0x000000F4 (0x0000000000000003, 0xFFFFFA800AAF1C10, 0xFFFFFA800AAF1E48, 0xFFFFF80001EE68D0)

I am posting this from my Gentoo install on the same machine.

Here is what I did before the deadly reboot:

I used Microsoft AppLocale to load Vanguard Princess
I installed Hold 'Em and Tinker (2 games released as Ultimate Extras). I found 'patched' versions of these.
I am working on an NSIS installer that copied files to C:\Windows\Help\Windows, and might have accidentally ran the command "RMDir $WINDIR\Help\Windows" (from the uninstaller). From Gentoo, I can browse to this folder, inside is a folder called en-US, in that folder, there are files (so, I don't think I actually deleted anything).

I don't have any System Restore points, for some reason I disabled that.
I tried using the Vista Recovery Disc. It tried to auto-repair, and failed. It said "System Files Integrity Check and Repair. Failed. Error Code 0x0000000000000002.

What do I do?


----------



## NTICompass (Jul 9, 2009)

I tried "Last Known Good Config", nothing. Oh, and also, I cannot access Safe Mode.

EDIT: The "System Files Integrity Check and Repair" error code was actually 0x2.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Upload the dump files from C:\Windows\Minidump (zip them up and upload the .zip file) in your next post.

The STOP OxF4 error is a Critical Object Termination error. The first parameter (3) tells us that a process was terminated. Parameter 3 is the location of the process in memory. So, if we can get the dump file open we can look at that memory address to find the process that crashed.

BUT, the process may not have been at fault - so then we'll have to start rooting around to see what else we can find out.

So, please provide the information requested in this post: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Finally, please copy/paste the details of the Startup Repair log file into your next post. The file is normally located at: %WINDIR%\System32\LogFiles\Srt\SrtTrail.txt


----------



## NTICompass (Jul 9, 2009)

The StartUp repair log said the same thing I had posted.

```
Root cause found: 
---------------------------
Unknown Bugcheck: Bugcheck f4. Parameters = 0x3, 0xfffffa800aaf1c10, 0xfffffa800aaf1e48, 0xfffff80001ee68d0.

Repair action: System files integrity check and repair
Result: Failed. Error code =  0x2
Time taken = 4399 ms
```
As for the Minidump, that folder is empty. How can I make Windows create a dump?

FYI: I cannot boot windows.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Check the C:\Windows directory for a file named MEMORY.dmp
If it's there, you'll have to upload it to a free file hosting service (I use http://www.box.net)
Then share it and post the link to it in your next post.

Don't worry about the extra info that I requested - it presumes that you can get into Windows (and I didn't notice that fact in the original posts)


----------

